# Whats your game of choice??



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I think most eveyone on here knows my passion......WATERFOWL!!!!

If you could only hunt ONE critter, what would it be???


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Whitetail deer. I had great times in New England chasing them through the forests of Connecticut and over the mountains of Vermont. My family also has some land in the Arkansas Ozarks that is open to me, though I haven't taken advantage of it yet.

I would someday like to hunt in Arizona, but it's an uphill battle between the lotteries and finding time.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Turkey.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I am with Mike on the white tail. I like to try a 270 on them one time as all we ever had was the old Winchester 30-30. Most of our shots were with in 75yds which the 30-30 does a fine job. 

Best Baldy.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Elk for Big game
Dove for small


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

TOF said:


> Elk for Big game
> Dove for small


Doves - YUMMY

I do quite a bit of dove hunting prior to the waterfowl opener.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Best choice for me here in Ohio is whitetail. I think you need even more patience to sit for turkey hunting. Groundhogs are fun and can be challenging to stalk. I understand coyotes are making a presents here lately.


----------



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

Arond here its mostly whitetail or some kind of waterfowl. I wanted to get into squirrel hunting but don't have the time anymore. Never hunted waterfowl, don't really like them but alot of people hunt waterfowl around here. Whitetail is my game of choice. Unless you count old milk jugs full of water as a game.


----------



## Theprofessor (Jun 24, 2007)

I like all game.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

In order of preference:
1. Paper (just 'cause it's real easy to clean) :anim_lol:

2. Axis

3. Whitetail

4. Dove


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

coyotes, there's no limit to the around here. i prefer to do my hunting at night too. coyotes can be a challenge.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Whitewing Dove


----------



## Firedude (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi, New to the forum here and this is my first post. I'm more of a big game hunter and usually get the chance to hunt deer and antelope every year as long as I draw a tag. I've hunted Elk and wild pigs as well. I also hunt pheasants, doves and grouse and have been duck hunting once or twice (turkeys too). Priarie dogs are also a blast to shoot and I do that at every opportunity when it isn't baking outside. Below is a pic of a 5X6 (11 pointer you guys in the south)whitetail that I shot a couple of years ago with my AR15 (Wilson Combat UT15 with Burris 3x9 scope). 138 yards (via laser rangefinder) off hand, 1 round of Black Hills Ammo's Blue Box 55gr PSPs. No, I did not shoot him in the houseing area :smt001, I just didn't have a camera with me in the field.


----------



## Theprofessor (Jun 24, 2007)

Anything with 4 legs besides a cow goat dog and cat.


----------



## elarsen (Aug 15, 2007)

Whitetail is the game of choice at the moment. A friend bought a wooded lot south of Carbondale a few years ago and i've hunted his land the last 2 years with my 54 cal. muzzleloader.

This year I'll try handgunning with my .357mag Python. Shots are well under 75 yds, so I don't think I'm underpowered with it. I haven't cronied my muzzleloader...would be interesting to see how the two compare.

I've managed to scrape the $$$ together to hunt caribou and moose in Newfoundland once. Would like to do it again, perhaps add black bear as well.

This winter I am planning to harvest a small bison in KS with my Marlin 1895, 45.70. I've told my folks to empty their freezers by November...


----------



## lumbermill (Jan 5, 2007)

For handgun hunting it's squirrels for the Buckmark, and whitetails for the S&W686. Squirrel hunting is more fun for me. Not so much sitting around, just more shot opportunities.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Handgunning with the 32 or 22, Squirrels.

Rifle, ELk.

Shotgun, Doves.


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

Bears with nothing but a field knife... LOL J/K

I think if I had to pick one for the rest of my life it would be Elk. Here in the Sacramento mountain range in New Mexico we get some beautiful Elk, if you ever get the chance to hunt New Mexico Elk do it, especially the muzzle loader season and Bow... and man do they taste good... now im hungry


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Fishing Count ...?*

T R O U T ....... :smt047


----------



## snapda9 (Dec 25, 2007)

Whitetail deer


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2007)

Whitetail Deer. NH has a long Bow Season so I'm usually hunting archery from 9/15 until early November when the firearms season opens and I switch to muzzleloader or firearms until the end of November. If I could only hunt one that would be it. 

Second would be turkey and third Waterfowl.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Since there ain't any terrorist around here (that I know of) I'll have to say deer.


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

Not being an avid hunter and therefore making this decision in advance, I would have to choose a class of critter; varmints. Small targets, fast-moving, hard to pick out, and it's a pest control measure, all of which would contribute to a sense of accomplishment even if what you shoot doesn't make good eats like squirrelling. Doesn't mean varmints can't make good eats; smoke the bejeezus out of a javelina or feral pig and it's pretty good, while rabbit stew is a classic.

I also like catfishing in the various stocked lakes in Lubbock and Dallas, though it's mostly catch and release; I wouldn't eat a catfish that came out of any nearby lake. I've had better luck with catfish than others; put a worm on a hook with a bobber-sinker rig, cast for murky water and you can't fail.


----------



## microtus (Jan 7, 2008)

Pigs then deer.

Pheasant is a rich mans game now so thats out. I got shot years ago while duck hunting so thats out. Haven't tried turkeys yet. Quail and dove are a kick in the pants.


----------



## cncguns (Dec 15, 2007)

Whitetail followed close by squirrel.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Bowhunting Whitetail and hogs. Love it!


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

My passion for the last 30 years is handgun hunting whitetail, hogs and even the wayward mule deer. I became interested in bowhunting about 10 years ago as well, for all three. I love dove hunting....not very good at but I still love those little rockets. Squirrel & rabbit with my Browning Buck Mark really hits the spot in a stew or as Carne Guisada on a cold winters day.

tex45acp


----------



## The Hillbilly (Jan 22, 2008)

I like going after Whitetail and varminent. I have 12 acres in Crosby, Texas that I try to hit ever fall.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

I am going to attempt to call in a bobcat or coyote next weekend and pop them with my bow. And, of course, go after some piggies.


----------



## Zogex (Jan 29, 2008)

When i need meat i go for Whitetails in Texas.I know a place that is thick with Deer,you know that you are close when you start passing roadkill.It is not really hunting though,most of them have no fear of people and you can usally have your meat within 30 minutes after parking.


----------



## Stonebraker (Apr 18, 2007)

*Game of Choice*

In my order of preference.
1. Elk
2. Buffalo
3. Deer
4. Dove
5. Quail
6. Javalina
7. Turkey
8. Coyote


----------



## BillinClwr (Jun 28, 2008)

*Wild Boar is king!*

Wild pork can't be beat. In Florida there is no closed season, no size or bag limit and no license required ... on private land.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

BillinClwr said:


> Wild pork can't be beat. In Florida there is no closed season, no size or bag limit and no license required ... on private land.


:mrgreen: Tasty, also. I hunt them year round here.


----------



## Tracker (Jun 14, 2008)

Whitetail and liberals


----------



## prcabr4christ (Jul 6, 2008)

With a bow, rabbit...with a shotgun, turkey...with a rifle, deer or elk


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

Tree RATS


----------



## GSSP (Jan 14, 2008)

On a yearly basis it's elk but in three weeks it will be Grizzly north of Nome, Alaska.:smt033


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

Tree RATS:smt033


----------



## Mamps (Oct 24, 2008)

Cotton Tails! Nothing like hearing a beagle circle a bunny around right back to you and seeing a rabbit come right next too your foot. As soon as they see you...it looks like the flash. They can get from 0 to 60 in about a tenth of a second (or so it seems)


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Right now?

Golf and USPSA...

But I'd love to go chase some wild hogs!!!

No limit? No season? Who's got land???? Not many here in suburbia on my 3/4 acre "spread"!!!

JeffWard


----------



## ORYGUN (Oct 20, 2006)

*favorite game*

Sage rats in eastern Oregon. Six of us once spent 5 hours in a field and slayed them. .22 and .17s the calibers of choice.


----------



## Hairy Clipper (Nov 3, 2008)

Wild Ringneck Pheasants over a flushing spaniel.

Hairy


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

This is not a fair question. Ok, what ever season is open!

Doves, Quail, Chukars, Huns, Pheasants, Sharptails, Turkeys, Antelope, Mule Deer, Whitetails, Elk, pigs, bear, (what did I leave off?), coyotes, ducks, geese, 39 days of upland bird season left here in Big Sky Country. Then I can go to Nevada, Oregon or Utah for Chukars. Oh I could go on.....

I got laid off 6 weeks ago after 21 and 1/2 years. I am trying to catch up on all the missed hunting opportunities.


----------



## Mossyhorns (Dec 13, 2008)

Whitetail deer if I had to choose one, but I have spent many an hour squirrel hunting and I enjoy that as well.


----------



## YELLOWRADO (Dec 8, 2008)

whitetail in bama. would like to get a moose while im up here in alaska.


----------



## paradis1142 (Dec 23, 2008)

whitetail


----------



## Two 10's (May 13, 2009)

Elk but I don't get to go very often


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

Whitetail up in Wisconsin....archery only!!! I took a buck in 2002 that made the national Boone & Crocket record book. For those of you who are looking at me crosseyed....yes you can take a deer with a bow and make the gun record book. The animal must score high enough though. I will try to posts pics.



A close second is pheasant in South Dakota. A total blast!!!


----------



## hunter27 (Jul 7, 2009)

Any type of wing shooting. Mostly waterfowl with some upland mixed in a couple weeks out of the year.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Rocky Mtn Elk and White Tail or Black tail deer for me in that order. Bear and Cougar sounds interesting but I'm not partial to shooting anything I'm not interested in eating. That hog and wild boar hunting sounds fun. Wish we had those here in Oregon.


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

When I used to hunt it had to be dove hunting. We would hunt the county farms and the doves were flying all day. I've seen guys shoot half a case of shells in one outing. Fast action all afternoon you could shoot all afternoon, if you hadn't gotten your limit.


----------



## Semi-jacketed (May 1, 2008)

I only hunt one now, wild boar.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

7 Stud.

Texas Holdem in a pinch.


----------



## ROBINPA (Sep 11, 2009)

For me here in Pa. it has to be the whitetail deer , with the coyote a very close second.


----------



## Two 10's (May 13, 2009)

*Elk*

Elk is #1 and Exotics are close behind. More money Sheep and Moose wouldn't be bad.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Doom or Quake. Doves, Deer and Woodcock.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Whitetail deer, turkey, squirrel and rabbit. Mostly squirrel and deer. Actually, tomorrow is opening morn so you all won't hear from me for a few days. This is my vacation.:smt033

I took a little doe last year (fit perfect quartered on a smoker). The year before, I shot my first "true" buck (8 point).


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Dove, nowadays.

I used to love duck hunting, when I was fit enough to put on a pair of chest waders and hike into the remote sloughs and natural lakes where they roosted. But these days, dove hunting provides the most action with the least amount of effort, and my family loves to eat them.


----------



## Youngster (Sep 21, 2009)

If I was doing it for meat, it'd be whitetail deer.
If I didnt NEED meat, it'd be squirrel/rabbit. I like turkey hunting, especially since I saw one while rabbit hunting.


----------



## Springfield Armory (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh gosh man definitely turkey.Of course,for lack of turkeys in Atlanta,i do get the urge to hunt chickens...


----------



## swampcrawler (Sep 15, 2011)

1. skwirl (with an old hand made 38 cal muzzleloader)
2. rabbit
3. dove


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Waterfowl but to be more specific... Diver hunting on big water! Here in N.E. Wisconsin we have lake Michigan and you may never know the thrill of 100 blue bills buzzing your decoys like an angry swarm of bees as they swing around your set up before landing, its a joy I've known for years!


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Mule Deer & Elk.


----------



## Sawfish (Feb 3, 2017)

Blacktail Deer with a handgun


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Longcarbine (Aug 30, 2017)

I live to squirrel hunt.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Nice looking photos! Love the rigs Longcarbine...exceptional sir.


----------



## lubers (Oct 24, 2012)

Pheasants, Geese, Ducks in that order.


----------



## FMHD (4 mo ago)

Years ago I was a waterfowl nut. I was doing surveys for the fish and game, that’s the only reason I’d know a number. I was doing taxidermy full time and hunted every day. I killed 147 ducks that year. All wings set, feet down. Skeet or ic chokes. 
Anyhow had some medical issues that screwed up some balance, restricted vision and made me deaf in one ear. Can’t tell direction now. Plus I’ve got issues sealing calls for back pressure. 
I’ve hunted deer for over 40 years, in fact waiting on daylight now. Guess that and waterfowl were it. 
After the rut, turn primarily to rabbit hounds. Springtime is turkey.


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

Antelope is my favorite but whitetails are here at home so I’m more of a deer and hog hunter than anything else.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The most fun hunting for me is setting up on a big prairie dog town in mid May and trying not to cook the rifling out of my gun.
It has been a long time since I have made the trip, but popping a Prairie Pomeranian a couple of hundred yards out has me thinking about next May.


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

Goldwing said:


> The most fun hunting for me is setting up on a big prairie dog town in mid May and trying not to cook the rifling out of my gun.
> It has been a long time since I have made the trip, but popping a Prairie Pomeranian a couple of hundred yards out has me thinking about next May.


A buddy and I used to antelope hunt in Wyoming and the rancher had a good sized dog town on his place. The first one that killed a goat would set up on the sod poodles and the other one would have to sit in a pop-up and listen to him shoot.  It was great fun and did the rancher a favor also. He eventually sold out to the coal mine and we couldn’t hunt it any more. I miss that place !


----------

